# Feeling crabby :)



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Just feeling a little crabby at the bench.







Then my son took over 







L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

With the influx of tying pics lately, I was wondering when we would see some of yours. Looks crabby, now we just need a fish to eat it!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeh, I've been slacking  Getting back on it now. 
Tied some goo as well














L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

My sons shrimp fly. Eyes, fur, and legs.







Posted on the fridge








I was told "More legs make it better."
...... and another quote from the 7 year old at the bench "I'm tieing a shrimp, because everything eats shrimp." 
.....and the best quote of the evening, in a very serious voice "Dad, you can take that one down and copy it whenever you need to."


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

He is absolutely right. Everything eats shrimp, and more wigglies = more bites. Samantha sits at the desk sometimes and holds the bobbin, but she isnt tying at that level just yet.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Harry I got to get some FlyLipps in that boys hands, I think he will know how to use them! I hope you explained to him that you would love to copy his fly, if you had the skills to do so.Semester is almost through and you and I are way overdo to get on the water together. Solstice is right around the corner.


----------



## Deathlehymn (Dec 3, 2012)

Harry, what vice do you use?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Griffin Montana Mongoose
Great vice, and the new version looks even better then the one I have. Price is good as well; around $220 for the vice, pedestal base, clamp on base, and a nice case.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Flylipps, your slowing down, as my work is ramping up, but we will get out there.
Timeflies, he's actually taken a sudden interest, so I just let him go at it. I've done the whole hold his hand and help, been letting him learn more on his own and I'll help when needed. Reminds me of a little girl that was always at tiefest up north. She just tied these little pink sparkly flies next to her grandad all day long, and had a sign, please feel free to take one. Everyone always bought one from her


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Doing a bit of Kinky Muddler tonight.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

that on a size 6 hook would kick butt under the lights!...in my experience.
Very nice fly....I never did get the nack of synthetics. Are those Ep fibers?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Farrar Blend, and the tail is craft fur to give it a bit more action in the water. This one is on a 1 sized hook, and perfect for dock lights.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------

